# find location string from mobile using j2me



## amey_dude (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello everybody, I want to find out the location string on non gps mobile. I searched the net but only found out abt location api. But the location api is used to for only gps phones only. Please help me...


----------



## lilovirus (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi,
to get location string broadcasted by BTS, you need to open a socket and listen on a port specific to service provider.

some time it take too long time to get the string, but for sure you get the string.
I keep on listening for it but it got only once in about 15 mins interval, but while moving around it keep on getting as soon as you enter a new location.

I got it to work on symbian c++ and j2me also.


----------



## inlandFX (Feb 13, 2009)

lilovirus said:


> I got it to work on symbian c++ and j2me also.


 
How is this possible to do lilovirus ?
Is this without using the Cell-ID information (which is the BTS Location string) which is accessible only if you have a manufacturer/operator signed certificate ? Usually my J2ME phone returns null values for Cell-ID when I access it (without using a certificate ofcourse - I don't think its possible to get one very easily either).

Curious,
inland


----------



## amey_dude (Feb 14, 2009)

hello, i didnt exactly get your idea. Can you please provide any tutorial on sample code for it ?? Also will it work without the need of cellid.


----------



## amolheart86 (Feb 16, 2009)

hey any one knows what BTS Channel 50 is ??????


----------



## manju23reddy (May 2, 2009)

lilovirus said:


> Hi,
> to get location string broadcasted by BTS, you need to open a socket and listen on a port specific to service provider.
> 
> some time it take too long time to get the string, but for sure you get the string.
> ...



-------------------
hi can u please give the j2me snippet to read the socket to get location string using BTS....


----------



## lilovirus (May 12, 2009)

conn = (MessageConnection) Connector.open("cbs://:50");

using this I am getting the location string.

I am able to get location string in some of the handsets not on all,
as all do not support required JSR.

I am also able to get this string on symbian c++, but it require partnership with symbian/nokia.


-LiloVirus.


----------

